# Problem with Onkyo HT-S3300 5.1-Channel receiver



## ljs231 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just bought the Onkyo HT-S3300 5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package from Amazon.

I plugged a couple things in to test it out: my DirecTV Box via HDMI and my DVD player via component. Then I sent the master out HDMI up to the TV. The outputs are assigned.

My TV recognizes that something is plugged in to its HDMI input (and I've tried it with both HDMI1 and HDMI2. However, it just gives me a completely blue screen and no sound.

When I change the receiver to radio, I get sound.

Any help anyone? Much appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF...:wave:

First thing to do is make sure the DirecTV box is sending out audio and video via the HDMI output. Do this by plugging it straight into the TV. If you see and hear the show then its a setting in the Onkyo. Go into the menus and make sure its set to output everything via HDMI. 

Also, how are you getting sound from the DVD player to the Onkyo? (Component is video only)

Let us know if this doesn't work and we'll do some research.


----------

